# Whipworms!!!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi All, As some of you know, I have two rescues. We just got Mimi in January. Took her for a checkup the other day. She's been having diarrhea. They found whipworms in her stool sample. We are treating Mimi and Auggie with medication for 3 days in a row; we'll repeat in 3 weeks and again in 3 months. Also, they will be on Interceptor.

We are a little freaked out, since we have 2 little kids. Our vet told me it is rare to pass whipworms from dog to human. 

I'm sure the area my dogs use to potty is infested, and short of setting it on fire (um, which would not be practical!) there seems to be no way to get them out of the soil.

Our dogs usually sleep at the end of our bed, but they have been in a crate the last two nights.

Anyone have experience with these yucky worms?
Thanks.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Jasper had them when he came to us last May. Poor guy had so many things wrong with him and whipworms were one of those things. It is a long process to treat, but it can be done.

I was diligent to make sure that he used one certain area of the yard and tried to keep the other dogs away from it. Also, I picked up his #2 right away, double bagged them in plastic bags and took them to the trash ASAP. If it was a runny mess (I know - TMI) I would actually dig up a bit of the yard/dirt under it and discard it as well. If given the chance, I would catch his poo in my shovel before it even hit the ground! My yard (& I) looked crazy but I didn't care. These worms are a real pain to get rid of because they can live in the soil for months (or years if the conditions are right) and just keep the danger of re-infestation a real threat. My problem was that Jazz was not 100% house trained because he was a kennel dog - Even though we had a few mishaps inside, and I have one daughter, two other dogs and one cat, Jasper was clean in his 6 month retest and no one else got the worms. Yay!!! It was a long 6 months... 

Another little pesky issue with these worms, they are very hard to diagnose. Often they go undetected because they rarely show up during routine fecal exams and can really only be seen well during a very short time within their life cycle. I really really hate these worms :argh:

I know exactly what you are going through. It can be done so just hang in there (((hugs)))


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Check out this link. Answers.com - Is there a soil treatment for whipworms
I remember doing this years ago. Good luck!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

DE sprinkled in the potty area will also help. DE is safe to use, some even feed it to animals to prevent parasites. It does not work if it gets wet so must be reapplied often but is a much safer alternative than chemicals. Make sure you get food grade and not the type used in pools and wear a mask when applying so you do not inhale it. 

Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for these helpful links!

Also, we threw away their toys and beds. My husband wants to keep them off beds/furniture. Today was the 3rd day of their first round of treatment. I miss my dogs at the foot of our bed! When is it safe? Or, do I have to wait until 3 months and see if we get a negative result? I sure hope not.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I rescued a dog this year that brought this in to my home and it was a nightmare I will burn the grass and use DE for the other areas ! I feel for ya It was around 500.00 to treat my dogs .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *skye,* what a bummer! I'm so sorry for the distress and hassle for all concerned. I know you'll stay on top of things and I sure hope your furbabies will be worm-free soon. I've used Interceptor successfully as a preventative for years and years, and also hear good things about diatomaceous earth. Good luck! And if you need a poodle on your bed, I'll drop Chagall by. That silly boy loves to "sleep around"!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Skye said:


> Hi All, As some of you know, I have two rescues. We just got Mimi in January. Took her for a checkup the other day. She's been having diarrhea. They found whipworms in her stool sample. We are treating Mimi and Auggie with medication for 3 days in a row; we'll repeat in 3 weeks and again in 3 months. Also, they will be on Interceptor.
> 
> We are a little freaked out, since we have 2 little kids. Our vet told me it is rare to pass whipworms from dog to human.
> 
> ...


These are nasty little guys! I'm sure your vet will talk with you about this, but I will say it too. Whips can live in the ground for something like TEN years (yikes!) so I would make sure and keep them on a parasite preventative that protects against them from here on out. Interceptor and Sentinel are two that protect against whipworms. 

Good luck in your battle. Parasites are no fun at all


----------

